# Dan Henderson Sig



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys i was kinda bored so i worked a new sig for myself

what you all think?

The text was a pain in the ass, such a big choice sometimes... If anyone has a better font choice, please dont hesitate


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

nice! that's awesome man. I love the many faces of hendo on the Quest logo.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Jamal why don't you work on my sig request? I'll makes ya full green!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Good work! :thumb02:.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheers for the kind words guys


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's sick man. I'm diggin it.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow that's a sick sig, nice work..


----------

